# Jamaica



## Steamboat Bill (May 22, 2008)

I am off to Jamaica for a friends wedding this weekend. It is not timeshare related, but I am sure it will be fun. Any suggestions before I leave?


----------



## dchilds (May 23, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Any suggestions before I leave?



Dunn's River Falls.  (Ocho Rios)  Go early before the tour buses.


----------



## Carol C (May 23, 2008)

Not sure what part of JA you're visiting, so I'm not going to make specific recommendations. I've been all over the island and have visited five times. Now...I'm going to teach you some JA patois to use if you're approached by an unwelcome vendor:
"If me di wan, den me wud know weh fe get" 

Have fun!


----------



## bonniedwan (May 23, 2008)

Steamboat Bill,

Just returned from Jamaica the end of January. Best place I have ever visited......this was my 2nd trip & I have fallen more in love with the place than last time. Okay, so my recommendations are the following:

1. Rick's Cafe - great place to eat & either participate or watch the divers, dive from the cliffs.............Incredible experience & the sunset there is to die for!!! The cliff jumping is SO amazing, you have to atleast try the small one! You will be sorry if you don't. 

2. Ocho Rios - Dunn's River Falls.......try to go with a personal driver (which I will be glad to reccommend who we use every time we go & he is fabulous & more reasonable in price than the tour guides, you will see things with this guy that you will never see with anyone else, and be safe while you are with him)

If you do shopping in Ocho, if you do not want to be bothered by people, just politely say no & they will leave you alone. I personally didn't mind, because I know that they depend on our buying things for their income!

3. Negril - The Beach................The prettiest beaches in Jamaica!!! Also, Margaritaville in Negril is SO much fun. We also did jet skiing there which was also a blast. 

I've also heard that the ziplining is a lot of fun too, but we didn't have time to fit it in to our trip this time.

If you have any further questions, you can feel free to email me directly at bonniedwan@comcast.net

Here is the information for the driver:

Anthony O'Reilly (Jamaica Jamaica Tour)
P.O. Box 293, Runaway Bay
St. Ann, Jamaica, W.I.

email: loreke_49@yahoo.com
Tel:   (876) 890-3404
        (876) 973-4742


He will also pick you up from the airport & take you to your resort or hotel. If you do decide to use him, please tell him that Bonnie Johnston & family from PA says "Hi" and we cannot wait for our next trip to Jamaica & we will be calling him!!!

Well, have a great trip & let us know how it was!! :whoopie: 

Bonnie


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 23, 2008)

Thanks all....I leave at 3pm today.

This is a rare trip for my wife and I without our kids.

Bring on the Rum drinks.


----------



## anne1125 (May 27, 2008)

So how come no great 2 bedroom timeshares on Jamaica?  That would be great.

Anne


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 27, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> So how come no great 2 bedroom timeshares on Jamaica?  That would be great.
> 
> Anne



I was attending a wedding there and they chose an all inclusive resort for adults only and unlimited bar/food access 24/7 and I was there 4 days....awesome.

Unfortunately, I never left the resort and missed the other 99.9999% of Jamaica.

Just a fun party environment with some old and new friends.


----------



## Transit (May 27, 2008)

I stayed at Sandels a while back one of the best vacatiions we took.


----------



## Carol C (May 28, 2008)

Transit said:


> I stayed at Sandels a while back one of the best vacatiions we took.



We stayed at a mom & pop place one trip and bought a Sandals day pass, which at the time was a bargain. I don't know if they still offer them, but if you're staying at another timeshare or a mom & pop it would be worth stopping by Sandals to inquire if you can spend a day on a guest pass. Very nice resort.


----------



## brother coony (May 28, 2008)

Half of Sandals Ocho Rios is A timeshare, with Studio, sleeps two, one bedroom sleeps 4 and two bedroom villas,sleeps 6, all have Privite pool
they are Gold crown reated Awsom Service


----------



## Caladezi (May 28, 2008)

Be sure to wear a money bag.


----------



## anne1125 (May 28, 2008)

What trading co. do they trade through?


----------



## momeason (Jun 3, 2008)

*Dunn's River Falls*



dchilds said:


> Dunn's River Falls.  (Ocho Rios)  Go early before the tour buses.



Dunn's River Falls is lots of fun. Do not go with a guide as they will go the pace of their weakest links. Our family climbed the falls twice before the groups finished. You can carefully go around the groups. Take good water shoes or old tennis shoes that can get wet. Do not attempt it barefoot.
It is lots of fun!!:whoopie:


----------



## brother coony (Jun 3, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> What trading co. do they trade through?


 
Sandals trade thru RCI and SFX and Half Moon Villas in Montego Bay trades thru RCI, The Half Moon Villas is the equivalent of four Seasons Resort (Upper
Crust) RCI also has a couple in Nigril, 11 has none


----------

